# 25Rs, 26Rs, Or 28Rs



## Dmac (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a 2007 Nissan Armada 5.6L V8, with a tow rating of 9000LBS. I am looking at used (2003-2005) 25RS, 26RS, or 28RS.
I would really like to get the 28RS, but not sure how I would do towing that. Any suggestions, or real world advice.
Thanks.
Darren


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is the 2005 Outback brochure from Keystone. It has the dry weight and carrying capacity for all the models for that year. Other years should be similar. Just remember that the tow vehicle should be sized not only to take the maximum trailer weight (dry weight + carrying capacity) but needs to be able to handle the tongue weight combined with passengers, gear and fuel. A lot of times you will find that even though a vehicle can handle the trailer towing weight, the tow vehicle axle(s) are over loaded once you add the tongue weight. That is independent of the tongue weight rating on the tow vehicle. A 2005 26RS has a 600 pound tongue weight. That isn't counting propane bottles or batteries on the front of the trailer. Your tow vehicle may have a higher rated tongue weight than 600 pounds but you also have to add that to the weight of the people and stuff in the tow vehicle to the vehicle weight rating. I tow a 2008 21RS with a half ton Chevy Silverado that is rated for well over the gross weight of the trailer. I have the problem of the tongue weight adding too much weight to the rear axle of the truck. If you do some searching on this site you should be able to find recommendations as to trailer length vs. tow vehicle wheel base. I suspect that the 28RSDS is going to be a stretch for you based on that.

I also included the 2007 Trailer Life towing guide. Be sure that you vehicle is equipped the same as shown in that guide. If it isn't equipped the same way your towing capacity will be different than that shown.


----------



## Dmac (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
I checked and the tongue weigh rating for my Armada is 900lbs.
I was thinking the 28RS just will not work, but I think I would feel pretty good with the 25RS or 26RS.
Darren



thefulminator said:


> Here is the 2005 Outback brochure from Keystone. It has the dry weight and carrying capacity for all the models for that year. Other years should be similar. Just remember that the tow vehicle should be sized not only to take the maximum trailer weight (dry weight + carrying capacity) but needs to be able to handle the tongue weight combined with passengers, gear and fuel. A lot of times you will find that even though a vehicle can handle the trailer towing weight, the tow vehicle axle(s) are over loaded once you add the tongue weight. That is independent of the tongue weight rating on the tow vehicle. A 2005 26RS has a 600 pound tongue weight. That isn't counting propane bottles or batteries on the front of the trailer. Your tow vehicle may have a higher rated tongue weight than 600 pounds but you also have to add that to the weight of the people and stuff in the tow vehicle to the vehicle weight rating. I tow a 2008 21RS with a half ton Chevy Silverado that is rated for well over the gross weight of the trailer. I have the problem of the tongue weight adding too much weight to the rear axle of the truck. If you do some searching on this site you should be able to find recommendations as to trailer length vs. tow vehicle wheel base. I suspect that the 28RSDS is going to be a stretch for you based on that.
> 
> I also included the 2007 Trailer Life towing guide. Be sure that you vehicle is equipped the same as shown in that guide. If it isn't equipped the same way your towing capacity will be different than that shown.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dmac said:


> I have a 2007 Nissan Armada 5.6L V8, with a tow rating of 9000LBS. I am looking at used (2003-2005) 25RS, 26RS, or 28RS.
> I would really like to get the 28RS, but not sure how I would do towing that. Any suggestions, or real world advice.
> Thanks.
> Darren


Hi Dmac,
Welcome to the site!
I have the 2005 25RSS. It is a heavy trailer weighing in around 6K loaded. (do not forget to add for passengers and gear that might be in the back of the truck.) It used to push my 3/4 ton ford E-250 extended cargo van around pretty good. White knuckle every trip! (yes, I have weight bars and sway bar)
I bought a 2011 3/4 ton F-250 and it tows very well now. (Truck does not feel it in "tow mode".) Easy trailer to back in once you get the hang of it. We bought our unit used when our kids were smaller in 2009 but now the bunks are too small for them and we only use them for storage now. Keep that in mind if you have children above the age of 5 years regarding a bunk model.
Feel free to ask any model specific questions.
Good luck with your decision.
crunchman


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I tow a 2010 250RS with an armada - weight wise I'm pretty solidly within limits - nothing extra really goes in the armada - everything is mostly in the trailer. My two cents - the 28RS is too much trailer for it - mostly because of the length, not the weight. The armada has a short wheel base, and so it needs to be equipped with sway (go equalizer or reese dual-cam - friction sway won't cut it). Once I got my reese dual cam dialed-in, it tows like a champ. I do pack carefully to ensure that the weight is up front or over the axles (and over each equally) of the trailer - and I don't carry much in extras. We just returned from a 1200 mile round trip through the Great Smokey Mountains, and I had no issues with power (or sway), but I wouldn't have wanted to pull heavier or a longer trailer. I was probably towing at my heaviest that I've done as we were there for a full week, and had 6 bikes, plus clothes, and some food etc. The only thing we didn't carry was wood.


----------

